# Kontakt Memory Issue (Background loading warning)



## Janos McKennitt (Dec 10, 2018)

Today I suddently got this weird message, when I tried to load more than 4 GB into Kontakt:

BACKGROUND LOADING WARNING:
Your memory is getting low.

I have 64 GB RAM and it isn't getting low.
Funny, it seems like suddently kontakt is beheaving like a 32 bit plugin (I use 64 bit and Cubase 10 - as far as I know cubase doesn't even support 32 bit plugins anymore).
This morning I installed my maschine libraries and software - maybe something has changed then?
I tried to uninstall maschine, re-installed Kontakt, but nothing worked. This happens both with the VST and with the standalone.
When I load an old project, where I have loaded 7 GB into kontakt, it works fine, but for every new project I'm dealing with this issue.

Has anyone experienced similar things?

I use Windows 10, i7-6900K, Kontakt 5.8.1


----------



## Janos McKennitt (Dec 15, 2018)

Just want to mention that I fixed the probem. If anyone will run into these problems: for me it was a corrupt sample file. While I found out that this message just happens when loading one particular patch, after re-installing the library (or in my case: I found an old backup and replaced the "samples" folder) it's working fine again.


----------

